# Interaktive Navigation.. WIE?



## chelzyfire (20. April 2005)

Hallo Leuz!
 Ich hätte gerne ein erweitertes Naviagtionsmenu. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das machen soll. Ich hätte gerne, dass es so wie bei:
http://www.ulf-theis.de/root/webdesign_saarland.php?action=news
 ist, also das wenn man mit der Maus über den Titel geht sich direkt so ein "Pulldownmenu" öffnet und dort dann die links sind.

 Kann mir einer helfen?


 MfG
 Chelzyfire


----------



## daddz (20. April 2005)

Da musst du mal im JavaScript oder CSS-Forum suchen. Danach wurde schon so oft gefragt!

greetz
daddz


----------



## versuch13 (20. April 2005)

Hi, eine recht einfache Lösung findest bei selfhtml:

http://de.selfhtml.org/css/layouts/anzeige/nav_javascript.htm


 greetz


----------

